

IE9 Released - vital101
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/internet-explorer/products/ie/home

======
melling
IE9 was released last week, so this is old news. I'm still up voting because I
want everyone to install it who can. People will probably be happier with
Chrome or Firefox, but in the event that a version of IE is launched, I want
the stats counters, etc to see IE9 as the most used IE. In a couple of years
IE's < 9 will just be a bad memory.

